# Yahoo Mail Problem



## debodun (Oct 12, 2022)

Today my Yahoo mail messages are slow to open or I get this pop-up (which isn't true):



I deleted Yahoo cookies, but that didn't help.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 12, 2022)

Actually, I got this same message on Yahoo, but awhile back. Probably
got it three times best I recall and on the same day. I cleared my catche
and never has it reappeared.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 12, 2022)

I quit using Yahoo email about 5 years ago. It kept closing down for two days at a time and I couldn't get on there to pay my bills! I'm glad to be rid of it.


----------



## kburra (Oct 12, 2022)

debodun said:


> Today my Yahoo mail messages are slow to open or I get this pop-up (which isn't true):
> 
> View attachment 244250
> 
> I deleted Yahoo cookies, but that didn't help.


Switch to Gmail if you want a cloud email account.


----------



## Chet (Oct 13, 2022)

I get a popup message on Yahoo mail that says I'm off line but I'm not.


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2022)

I received this message today:

* Dear user,*

 We are closing all old versions of our Mail-box as from today.    

 Kindly upgrade your *YAHOO *account and accept our terms of service to avoid account shutdown.


----------



## Devi (Oct 13, 2022)

Seems like I got that message ages (years?) ago. I shut it down since I have my own domain name and email addresses.


----------

